# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ketab darsi

## molod38

ba Salam khedmateh ostad hasani man daneshamuzeh sale chaharom riazi va darandeye medal noghreye olampiad riazi 90 keshvari hastam vali chon dar sale dovom darse madreseh khosusan omumi ro kenar gozashteh budam digar sal sevom dar olampiad Sherkat nakardam mikhastam beporsam ke baraye daneshamuzi mesl man dar dars riazi khandan ketab darsi lazemeh chon ruye tamame mabahes mosalatam

----------


## mehdihasani

[QUOTE=molod38;733]ba Salam khedmateh ostad hasani man daneshamuzeh sale chaharom riazi va darandeye medal noghreye olampiad riazi 90 keshvari hastam vali chon dar sale dovom darse madreseh khosusan omumi ro kenar gozashteh budam digar sal sevom dar olampiad Sherkat nakardam mikhastam beporsam ke baraye daneshamuzi mesl man dar dars riazi khandan ketab darsi lazemeh chon ruye tamame mabahes mosalatam[/QUOTE]

به نام خدا
المپیاد یک چیزه و کنکور چیزه دیگه، منابع اصلی کنکور کتابهای درسی شما هستند. بنابراین خیلی جدی کتابهای درسی و برای همه درسها رو مطالعه کنید.

----------

